# Raw And Clean Dogs?



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

So, I've done some research on Raw Feeding -- and it seems like a good choice.

My biggest problem, though, isn't keeping the eating area clean or worrying about the dog's health.

I'm worried about her face, fur, etc, being covered in salmonella, e coli, etc. 

Do any of you Raw feeders have a cleaning solution for your dogs after they eat?

Ruby has a little beard that gets into her water, etc, so I think this would be an issue. We used to have a cat that ate quite a bit of raw organs, but he had short fur and it never seemed to be an issue.

This is my one problem with Raw, so if anyone has a way to easily combat this, it would be great. I have small children and I don't want them to get sick from handling Ruby.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I have Standard Poodles with lots of hair, and I've not had a problem, nor have I had to clean them off. Of course their faces are shaved to the skin, but, leg hair is long. For my show puppy, I use leg protectors and a snood.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Give the face a good rub down with a damp towel. She may take her face to the sofa if you don't! Which is worse, the raw meat or the tongue that has just been washing the butt? Your dog won't be any dirtier on raw than on kibble.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I feed my dogs outside most of the time as we live where the weather is pretty nice almost every day. When I can't feed them outside I gate off the laundry room and put the dogs in there to eat. Then I just quickly spray the floor with a disinfectant solution and wipe it up with the mop. Dog bowls go in the dishwasher after every meal. I don't have small children, but if I did I could be tempted to just wipe off the dogs' faces after eating. But as previously mentioned, dogs do lick their behinds so I think the bacteria from raw food is a moot point.


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

The worries you have are the same most people have who are thinking of feeding raw. Once you have fed raw a week or so you will see it's just not a problem. I never wipe any of my dogs faces after eating nor do I do a particularly strengent job of cleaning up after them. I know many raw feeders with small children and they never give it a second thought.

My dogs only eat out of bowls 2 times a week or so and the bowls get washed maybe once a month if that often. I don't mop or otherwise clean their eating area any more than any other place in my house. I wipe the counter with a damp rag and thats the extent of cleaning up after feeding them.

If your dogs beards do get a little messy, you might want to wipe them with a damp rag. I don't think any more will be needed.

I think we are taught from childhood to be unnecessarily careful of bacteria. Bacteria is everywhere. You can't avoid it. The dirtiest place in your house (bacteriawise) is your kitchen sink. There is more bacteria in your kitchen sink then your toilet bowl. Your dishrag is the dirtiest item in your house. Bacteria is not nearly as bad as it's publicity would lead you to believe.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I fed my gang their first raw experience yesterday, and one of mine is a longhaired dog. I too was a little worried. Luckily, he didn't get too much in his fur, but what did end up there was licked off by my other 2. If I were a single dog household, I'd proabably wipe the face with a damp cloth.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't feed a raw diet but I do give raw meaty bones regularly and had similar concerns because Mojo has long hair. I've taken to wiping him off with a wet cloth (which he hates) or if he's really made a mess I give him a bath (which he hates more).


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

My poodle puppy has had long leg hair, and really hasn't had too much of a problem keeping himself cleaned up after a raw meal...


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies -- sounds like I just need to jump in (with some washcloths, lol). 

I've found a butcher who sells bulk chicken feet -- are bones messier than organs/ground mix? 

I think maybe I'll take her to the groomer and get her beard off while we start. 

I know she HATES any type of regular dog food I've given, so hopefully she'll like raw. I'm going to supplement with fish oil/eggs and Mazuri canine formula.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ooh chicken feet good. They have got to be the neatest bone to eat, that is for sure. I would think a big chunk of meat would be cleaner than ground up. No bits to get lost in the beard and dog doesn't have to go back for bites in the dish. Max picks up meat chunks and most every bony meat and just chomps it one way, tosses it to the other side of his mouth for a few chomps and takes it into his mouth as able. Oftentimes he keeps the piece in his mouth without putting it down until it is down his throat. Chicken feet sometimes get toes chewed off and he has to pick it up to finish. Large dog owners offer feet as a treat but I use them as a large part of his bone for the day.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i never thought about iorek's face getting dirty. i think it is because he has short fur around his mouth. i think that if our next dog has long fur around his mouth i would wipe it after each meal. iorek does have a big "mane" and furry legs though, so when he eats something that required a lot of chewing, like pork neck, he gets a quick bath since there is always pieces of marrow and blood on his feet, legs, and neck. he actually just finished his pork neck and got put in the tubbie for a quick rinse of his legs, feet, and mane.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I read somewhere that dogs who are raw-fed don't carry as much bacteria as kibble-fed dogs do. And that they have stuff on their tongues that 'neutralize' any bacteria. If you're worried, just wipe your dog's mouth with a warm wet cloth or get those doggy wipes.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Most people don't realize how "germy" kibble is. They think it's a nice sanititized food source, and they handle it without washing their hands afterward, and even let their kids eat it  . Kibble is NOT sanitized or bacteria-free, and it is made with the same salmonella- and e. coli-infected meat that a raw diet is made from (but raw is generally human-grade meat, kibble is not usually). I think fresh raw meat would be much less germy than kibble. But then I'm not a microbiologist.....I'd like to see some comparisons.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

I believe it about the kibble, since it's not human grade.

I'm still a little scared to get started on raw, but we've got to do something because she refuses to eat her kibbles and wants to live off chew sticks, treats, and things my children drop on the floor.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Most people don't realize how "germy" kibble is. They think it's a nice sanititized food source, and they handle it without washing their hands afterward, and even let their kids eat it  . Kibble is NOT sanitized or bacteria-free, and it is made with the same salmonella- and e. coli-infected meat that a raw diet is made from (but raw is generally human-grade meat, kibble is not usually). I think fresh raw meat would be much less germy than kibble. But then I'm not a microbiologist.....I'd like to see some comparisons.


But kibble is cooked, which would kill any salmonella/e.coli,right? Not saying it's better than raw, just that I'd rather eat a piece of kibble than a piece of raw chicken.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I feed my dogs in the kitchen (I gate it off) I lay down some towels where they can munch on their food, when they are done. I wet a wash cloth with warm water and a little bit of soap and wipe off their beards (they all have long hair) and their paws (they use them to hold their meat down while they are munching). After that I put them out of the kitchen. Take the towels they were eating on, throw them in the washing machine and I use my steam mop to mop the kitchen. It sounds like a lot of work but, it really isn't. If you don't own a steam mop I highly suggest investing on one. Made my life SO much easier with feeding raw food.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

CorgiKarma said:


> But kibble is cooked, which would kill any salmonella/e.coli,right? Not saying it's better than raw, just that I'd rather eat a piece of kibble than a piece of raw chicken.


Yeah, it's cooked, but do they handle it really carefully, keeping it from being contaminated by the raw materials? I don't know; I've never been in a dog food plant. Some might, some might not. Plus they tend to spray the finished product with "digest". I think I'd rather take my chances with a kibble-sized piece of raw chicken instead of a kibble, given the choice.


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

I would eat a whole raw chicken drumstick (minus the bone) before I would put a kibble in my mouth.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Degree of sanitation would probably depend on the quality of the company.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

It's a moot point with Ruby, since she just will not eat any kibble I've purchased so far!! She's either really spoiled or really smart!!


----------

